# Tv Guide



## XtremeFuturistic (Mar 5, 2007)

I wanna know where can i find tv listings of all major channels, from the internet.

Is there any site that shows the tv schedules?

Like for eg. DeLHI TIMES from Times of India newspaper shows daily great tv schedule in paper. Can it be found on internet zone ?


Mainly channels like Zee, Discovery, more ...


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 5, 2007)

The channel's home page is the best place to find it.

*Note:* 

If you plan to use a TV tuner card on your PC,

Download TVxB. I was able to get the listings for all South Indian channels into xmltv format using this. You can define the settings for grabbing schedule from TV's websites. I've created a custom config with the channels available in my place and the imported xml works like a charm with mediaportal. Do try it out. 

If you don't want to use mediaportal use it with xsltv. You get a webpage with programme schedule for all the channels you've configured


----------



## kk_k2k (Mar 15, 2007)

hi mod-the-pc though i downloaded the script from the site u mentioned,for few channels the script is not working correctly so it would be nice if u give me the script for some indian channels especially south indian channels...thanks in advance


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 15, 2007)

Sure will send them to you tomorrow!


----------



## kk_k2k (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks a lot expecting ur reply...


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's the config file. I've also attached the channel logos that I made

The list of channels are as below

_Adithya TV
CNN IBN
Gemini TV
K TV
Kiran TV
NDTV 24x7
NDTV India
NDTV Profit
POGO
Raj Digital Plus
Raj TV
SS Music
Star Vijay
Sun Music
Sun News
Sun TV
Surya TV
Teja News
Teja TV
Travel and Living Channel
Udaya News
Udaya TV
Ushe TV_


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 16, 2007)

Icons part 2


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 16, 2007)

Icons part 3


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 16, 2007)

Icons part 4


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 16, 2007)

Icons part 5


----------



## kk_k2k (Mar 17, 2007)

very kind of u.....hope this will help most of the south indian friends...thank u very much...It would be nice if u also send me the configuration files for
STAR MOVIES
AXN
HBO
TIMES NOW
ESPN
STAR SPORTS
TEN SPORTS
DD SPORTS
        I hope the last 4 channels will irritate u much(u r 4m chennai rght?) Anyway plz send me the remaining portion i mentioned above thanks again for ur efforts...


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 17, 2007)

kk_k2k said:
			
		

> very kind of u.....hope this will help most of the south indian friends...thank u very much...It would be nice if u also send me the configuration files for
> STAR MOVIES
> AXN
> HBO
> ...


Damn CAS....I'll try coming up with configs for these channels soon.


----------



## skoka123 (Aug 23, 2008)

mod-the-pc said:


> Here's the config file. I've also attached the channel logos that I made
> 
> The list of channels are as below
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you please send me the TVxb.ini file to my email id? I am not able to download the ini file.

Thanks,
Srikanth


----------

